# Chinchilla breeding age?



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

Just want to clarify, before I get 'accused' of being a breeder again - I don't keep chinchillas, this is a question for a friend of mine!

Is there a maximum breeding age for female chinchillas? He has a 3 females: a 3yo, 4yo and 5yo. And he wants to know if any of them are too old to have a first pregnancy?

- Grace K


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope.

Although when breeding Chinchillas, it is essential that animals of known heritage (i.e. Pedigrees) are used and that the lines are known to be free of problems.

Yes Chinchillas are more popular now as pets, but the market for them is flooded, Preloved is full of babies looking for homes and the Uk's biggest rescue closed down around a year ago (to incoming chins) and it still has over 100 animals left to rehome.

The other issue is fatal dental problems are becoming much more common, root elongation is a condition that causes the tooth roots to overgrow out of the bottom jaw and up into the sinuses, the eye sockets and into the brain. At a young age it is belived to be genetic.

If your friend does not have histories on these animals with the knowledge that none of the ancestors suffered from dental issues, they should not be bred. I would also suggest x-ray screenings by an exotic specialist to rule elongation out before they are bred. :2thumb: I have had 3 animals now from responsable breeders with pedigrees that have still developed this condition. Two were PTS aged 2, and the other is now about 3 but I don't think he's got another year in him. After a year of £1500+ vet bills and a year of hand feeding I'm pretty fed up (twice a day and he's on two types of painkiller with regular operations inbetween)

To answer your specific question though, it does not matter on age. I would advise your friend to consider carefully.


----------



## geee (Aug 12, 2012)

I've already told him to think about it carefully before he does, we thought about APH breeding for 3 years before we made our decision. But he's an older guy, thinks he knows best. He doesn't want to breed on a large-scale, just for his family and friends who love his and want their own, and he did get them from a good breeder if I recall correctly. I'm sure he knows well enough to do his research in advance. I hope, anyway. I'll let him know what you've said!


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

For a first litter, even the youngest aged 3 is pushing it, when ii bred I like my females to have their 1st litter by 18 months-2 years.

Teeth problems are said to be prevalent i chinchillas - though in 20 years of keeping them I only had two (one a rescue) who had to be PTS due to their teeth.

From personal experience I would never buy a chinchilla from a large breeder who breeds polygamously ever again. I preferred to buy from smaller breeders who had their animals in larger cages and who put more importance on health and longevity rather than show results.


----------

